# Putting Question



## Bikegunner (Jul 18, 2011)

I have only been golfing about 3 years and I can drive pretty far but have some trouble putting. I can not get my arms/hands steady enough for close shots. I was thinking of taking a supplement my friend told me about called Steady Shot so I wanted to know if you guys think it will help me before I buy it.


----------



## scseano (Jul 14, 2011)

It's not something i would try , but i guess it can't harm, but you can try taking your time to steady yourself , when you get to the green , take your time , walk around it , look for a line at different angles , set yourself up for the putt and just take your time. One thing that may is loosening your grip on the putter , it can make a massive difference.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Beer is the only supplement I use in my golf game. Maybe an on course hot dog or two. Personally I'd look to either using a shorter putter, or standing taller with your present putter. If the arms are extended properly, and the golfer uses an arm/shoulder, stiff wrist stroke, the shaking hands should not be there. If the golfer has the "yips" then they might want to look at making the dominant hand more passive in their putting stroke. If that does not work, maybe going to a longer putter might help. If that does not work, then perhaps suicide might be an option. :laugh:


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Frogs - I like the beer part, usually helps with just about anything.

Dont know if this will help or not but I have been trying the left arm leading as a righty putter and that seems to help steady quite a bit. I also noticed the huge putter grips like KJ uses take the wrist right out of the equation. Dont know if you have tried either... if not, you might want to try/look into.


----------



## BunkerBound (Jul 8, 2011)

I tend to find gripping the putter further down with my right hand helps steady it.

Maybe try a Belly/Chest putter, As hidious as they are it may help.


----------



## Louiss (Jul 21, 2011)

Who many players can participate at the time in a match? What is the criteria of the winners points. I am not sure about this case.


----------



## Sam Snead (Aug 18, 2011)

When you are in position always try to keep your head still throughout your swing whilst having your eyes above the ball position. A good drill for keeping your head down is to count to three after having struck the ball. This will ensure you are keeping your head down and not popping it up after striking the ball.

Think of the putting stroke as a pendulum motion try to form a triangle with the arms and have the ball near the front foot so that when you strike the ball you are applying topspin to the ball.

If all the above fails it might be a case of the yips. It does sound like your not keeping your wrists locked. If this is the case try the crosshanded grip meaning you have your left below the right. I had to revert to this grip to get my wrists locked it is awkward but if its going to help your game stick with it . I hope some of this helps


----------



## timpa (Aug 24, 2011)

*No No*

Why not try to train your wrists? I found that helps alot of people who are struggling with the 'steadyness' in putting and the other parts of the game as well... I would Try this first, and PM me if you have any more questions!

Good Luck!


----------



## OnePuttMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Bikegunner said:


> I have only been golfing about 3 years and I can drive pretty far but have some trouble putting. I can not get my arms/hands steady enough for close shots. I was thinking of taking a supplement my friend told me about called Steady Shot so I wanted to know if you guys think it will help me before I buy it.


Have you tried to change your grip ? Or to use a belly putter ?


----------

